# Jsp Is God



## DrKebab (Jul 12, 2009)

Johns St. Pierre JUST BEAT THE **** OUT OF TITO ORTIZ IN AMATEUR, HE'S MOVING ON UP LIKE THE GOD DAMN JEFFERSONS!!!

JSP > GSP


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^scannin for a bannin...


----------

